# Teaching Jobs in Tasmania



## tessel (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey all. I am wondering if anyone has any idea about teaching jobs in Tasmania. I know that getting any kind of teaching job in metropolitan or coastal areas is very hard now, at least full-time, but I'd like to know what it's like in Tasmania. I am thinking of becoming a certified teacher and working in Tasmania, but it's hard to see how many jobs are available because I believe you need to be registered and in an e-pool or something? Anyone got any info on teaching jobs in Tasmania? Thanks!


----------



## JoReardon (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Tessel,

Teaching positions at government schools (and in fact all government jobs) are advertised on the State Government Jobs Website. I am a new member here and can't post links yet, so just search for Tasmanian Govt Jobs and you will find it.

If you search by agency Education then you will see any teacher jobs. There is one there at the moment and it has the job kit you can look at which includes the Guidelines for Applicants. I would suggest saving that to have a good read as it is most likely almost identical for all teaching positions.

Jobs at private schools will be advertised in the local papers and possibly also the Seek job site. The papers are The Mercury (Hobart and south), The Examiner (Launceston and north) and The Advocate (Devonport and north west).

I hope that helps. Happy to answer any other questions you have about moving to Tassie. Where are you moving from?

Jo
Settled In Home Search and Relocation Services


----------

